# Convict fry



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

How long should I leave them with mom and dad who are looking after them great they are about 5 days old


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

That would depend on what your plan is for them...if you have anything else in the tank...and so forth


----------



## rustytrigger (Apr 9, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> How long should I leave them with mom and dad who are looking after them great they are about 5 days old


I take mine away 1 day after free swimming. very hardy fry


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I find the fry do better when left with the parents as they can scrounge in the main tank as opposed to a fry container.....the ones that survive that is. So it's a toss up of more survivors or "better/faster" growth. I don't need to be over run, so I leave em in the main tank.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Leave them with the parents to keep them from spawning again.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I left them with Mom and Dad They are taking real good care of them so I think I will leave them for another week I think there is about 75 of them


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

same, i leave the fry in the tank with the parents for as long as possible. previous spawn only two made it out alive (because one somehow got sucked into the fliter, and plopped into the sink when i was cleaning it out)
and this spawn it seems none have made it out alive, just a food source for everything else in the tank......


----------

